# Alexey Lesukov Update



## theBIGness (Feb 11, 2011)

dude is doing Arnold Amateur this year  (got this from MC)


----------



## Imosted (Feb 12, 2011)

this kid is a monster...i watched couple of videos after your post...great genes, but he is too short (not to disrespect anyone that tall). he is only 5.6


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 12, 2011)

feedback from many is that he doesn't look good dieted down and has terrible gyno


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 12, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> feedback from many is that he doesn't look good dieted down and has terrible gyno




AAAh.  They are makin short jokes about us again irish.  Put the smack down.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 12, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> AAAh.  They are makin short jokes about us again irish.  Put the smack down.



i'll tell their wives and girlfriends that we're all the same height laying down!!!


----------



## Sinner39 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lets see how is shows up the Arnold classic.


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 22, 2011)

Imosted said:


> this kid is a monster...i watched couple of videos after your post...great genes, but he is too short (not to disrespect anyone that tall). he is only 5.6



Isn't Dexter 5.6??  He can work around his height but any of you seen him "dancing" to techno during his routines on you tube 

hope he doesn't bring that to the states.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 22, 2011)

Imosted said:


> this kid is a monster...i watched couple of videos after your post...great genes, but he is too short (not to disrespect anyone that tall). he is only 5.6


another Lee Priest??


----------



## tommy74 (Feb 23, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> another Lee Priest??


i think another jay cutler


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 23, 2011)

tommy74 said:


> i think another jay cutler


too short


----------



## neverlift702 (Feb 23, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> too short


Agreed. But jesus christ this kid is big


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 23, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> feedback from many is that he doesn't look good dieted down and has terrible gyno


 

yea there is a pic i can find of him looking rough


----------



## Bobbyt450 (Feb 23, 2011)

i saw on bodybuilding.com his back is huge !! an theres a few other pics of him as well . Kid is gona go far in this sport hope he stays healthy ...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 25, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> dude is doing Arnold Amateur this year  (got this from MC)



is he really!! AWESOME!!! btw how old is he? like 22?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

YouTube Video












stfuandliftbtch said:


> is he really!! AWESOME!!! btw how old is he? like 22?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> YouTube Video




great vid..seen it like 100 times lol thats an old 1 though...hes 24 now


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I know.  I figured everybody would enjoy the before and afters


----------



## Hell (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude is a beast!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Yeah, I know.  I figured everybody would enjoy the before and afters




wonder how much shit this fools taking..

Gear users- think he is taking over 1,000mgs/1g of test a week?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> wonder how much shit this fools taking..
> 
> Gear users- think he is taking over 1,000mgs/1g of test a week?



I wouldn't doubt it.  Wonder what he gets up to weight wise in the off season. Maybe 280 or so ?????   Anybody have any input on this????


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2011)

I know its real but his head looks photoshopped on that body! Big time when hes shredded!


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 25, 2011)

dude is on that GOOD Russian shit. More than a gram, more like 3


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 26, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I wouldn't doubt it.  Wonder what he gets up to weight wise in the off season. Maybe 280 or so ?????   Anybody have any input on this????





i wouldnt be suprised..280 for sure...even though he is 5'6" i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 26, 2011)

Offseason weight, lets just say........................a lot. haha


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 26, 2011)

thats how you do it man.


----------



## ROID (Feb 26, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> wonder how much shit this fools taking..
> 
> Gear users- think he is taking over 1,000mgs/1g of test a week?



ha

gram a day is more like it

looks like he has gyno maybe ??


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 26, 2011)

ROID said:


> ha
> 
> gram a day is more like it
> 
> looks like he has gyno maybe ??



i thought the exact same thing, 1g test, 500 mg of deca , 100mg anadrol, 8iu growth, 100mcg igf, and an insulin shot with every meal every day, at least that


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 26, 2011)

Holy fuck that's a big kid must be sweet to be able to buy gear at the corner store


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 27, 2011)

beast


----------



## tommy74 (Feb 28, 2011)

great bodybuilder


----------



## anderson111 (Feb 28, 2011)

if its original then great bodybuilding but in picture when i saw the pics one thing came in the mind that face and mind not matched but may original.


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 5, 2011)

backstage at Arnold


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 5, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> feedback from many is that he doesn't look good dieted down and has terrible gyno



I've heard the same...but terrible gyno can be fixed with a good surgeon.


----------



## bartvd (Mar 6, 2011)

He won Arnold Amateur Heavyweight: Alexey Lesukov Arnold Amateur 2011


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2013)

He was at Top De Colmar in France this weekend. I didn't think it was possible for him to get wider.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...28198090.16301.112197712132575&type=1&theater


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 8, 2013)

How young you think you have to start juicing to get that big at 22...16?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't want to flame clearly the kid put in work. However to me its clear his parents got him on AAS real young. My guess is he expressed interest in the sport as a young child and his parents fed the craving and it never went away...here is what you get as a result. Someone still fairly young that has accomplished a LOT. Props to him and maybe even his parents for supporting his dreams. Not judging here at all if anything a little jealous that my parents didn't support my dreams with the same level of commitment. (mine were not always BB'ing related either)


----------

